# tooling Question



## slingshot (Apr 3, 2013)

I have not got my pm 12x36 yet.When I look at it I probably  will understand,Anyway I ordered a mt 5 center I got it today and was wondering if the bore is 1-1/2'' how in the world is the mt5 going to work.looks to me like it would be like putting a 22 caliber into a 7 mm mag.


thanks

J.B


----------



## Ray C (Apr 3, 2013)

Well, a 5MT will fit but, it also comes with an adapter that lets you put a 3MT in there too.  The spindle on the 1236 is something like 1-1/2 or 1-9/16 so, 5MT fits but, does not have full-length engagement which is a blessing; if it did, and if it took a set, you'd never get it out.

Anyhow, I always use the 5MT to 3MT adapter and you get two, 3MT centers in the kit.





slingshot said:


> I have not got my pm 12x36 yet.When I look at it I probably will understand,Anyway I ordered a mt 5 center I got it today and was wondering if the bore is 1-1/2'' how in the world is the mt5 going to work.looks to me like it would be like putting a 22 caliber into a 7 mm mag.
> 
> 
> thanks
> ...


----------



## GaryK (Apr 3, 2013)

I also bought a MT5 center for my PM1236. The problem is that it protrudes out so far I can't use any of the standard dogs with it.
I just have to use the MT5 to MT3 adapter and the MT3 center that came with the lathe.


Gary


----------



## darkzero (Apr 3, 2013)

GaryK said:


> I also bought a MT5 center for my PM1236. The problem is that it protrudes out so far I can't use any of the standard dogs with it.
> I just have to use the MT5 to MT3 adapter and the MT3 center that came with the lathe.
> 
> 
> Gary



I also have the same dislike about the MT5 but in my case it goes deeper than that. I bought me a nice Bison MT5 center but on my version of PM1236, the bore directly behind the MT5 taper is not large enough for the MT5 center to fully seat the taper. Odd cause my PM1236 seems to have an ever so slightly bigger spindle bore than some others. I could ht that area with a boring bar but there's no need too.

As Ray & Gary mentioned, I too use the MT5-MT3 adapter because the MT5 sticks too far out. That reminds me, I bought another adapter from Grizzly that I haven't tested out yet, in hopes that it will be better than the one that came with my lathe. Someone mentioned to me that a MT4.5 may be a better solution which is a short version of a MT5. Don't know if that's true as I couldn't find anything MT4.5 at all for sale.


MT5, won't work with my lathe dogs







MT5 adapter with MT3 center, perfect for my dog plate & drive dogs


----------



## Ray C (Apr 3, 2013)

Will,

At first, I thought the 5 to 3 adapter was off but, it wasn't.  The slightest bit of grit will throw it off.  Wipe everything clean, seat it carefully and check with a DI.  I found mine to be dead on.

BTW:  They're easy enough to make...


Ray


----------



## darkzero (Apr 4, 2013)

Ray C said:


> Will,
> 
> At first, I thought the 5 to 3 adapter was off but, it wasn't.  The slightest bit of grit will throw it off.  Wipe everything clean, seat it carefully and check with a DI.  I found mine to be dead on.
> 
> ...



I always clean a taper before seating something in it. This issue with mine is the inside taper but I have roughing & finishing MT3 reamers so I should be able to easily fix it. The adapter from Grizzly was only like $16 or so & I had order pending so I added it to the order since it was in stock.


----------



## November X-ray (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow, those Bison Centers look really nice, Hmmm, I wonder if Santa would think about coming early this year??? LOL

Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## darkzero (Apr 4, 2013)

November X-ray said:


> Wow, those Bison Centers look really nice, Hmmm, I wonder if Santa would think about coming early this year??? LOL
> 
> Thanks for the pictures!



No problemo. 

As nice as they look/are, they were not that expensive. They were the more expensive "bearing steel" import centers that were on sale at Enco. Used a discount code on top of the sale price too. I expected them to be Intertsate brand or something when I was ordering the imports, was really surprised when I received the Bisons. Import doesn't always mean made in China, just most of the time.


----------

